
The Dex File Format - fractalwrench
https://blog.bugsnag.com/dex-and-d8/
======
vmarquet
For a quick reference of the Dex file format, Ange Albertini (known for
PoC||GTFO) made a poster:
[https://github.com/corkami/pics/blob/master/binary/DalvikEXe...](https://github.com/corkami/pics/blob/master/binary/DalvikEXecutable.pdf)

All his posters are pretty amazing:
[https://github.com/corkami/pics/blob/master/binary/README.md](https://github.com/corkami/pics/blob/master/binary/README.md)

------
xg15
> _The next value is a checksum, which is calculated by applying a function to
> the contents of the entire file, excluding any bytes preceding the
> checksum._

[...]

> _The header also includes a SHA-1 hash of the file (excluding any preceding
> bytes)._

Wait, each checksum includes the other? How does that work?

~~~
xg15
... nevermind. Pardon the stupidity...

